# Abu 6600AB issue



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have an abu 6600AB. I have removed everything that makes it AB and have removed the levelwind as well. With the drag loose, it reels in correctly and everything seems correct. With the drag very loose, it doesn't turn the spool at all when I reel in (this is normal?). However, with the drag tight, the handle feels extrememly jerky - almost as it would feel if the handle was not on straight. Any thoughts.

Mechanically, I'm almost positive I have all the pieces installed in the proper order, place, etc. 

Could my drag stack be the issue? I just started doing my own maintenance on these things so any help is appreciated.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

It sounds like something is catching the spool or the gear train. Pull the right sideplate and spool assembly off and try reeling without the frame or left plate. If the 'catching' still happens, remove the spool and see if that makes it go away. Basically, eliminate possibilities until you find out where the catch is happening.

Also, out of curiosity, did you remove the black sleeve fitted over the left side of the spool?

Evan


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

take it all apart and put it back together again... maybe the gears are not lining up correctly...


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Did you have any problems before taking the reel apart including the operation of the drag? Also, when you say it feels "jerky" while reeling in with the drag tightened do you have any tension on the spool of is it free to rotate? If the spool is free to rotate you may have an issue with the correct spacing, missing or incorrect orientation of some parts. Check to make sure you have all of the washers/spacers installed correctly on the driveshaft. 

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I did take it apart and put it back together. Still have same problem, but things looked aligned to me. I'll take another look. So it doesn't sound like a drag stack issue?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

jlentz said:


> Did you have any problems before taking the reel apart including the operation of the drag? Also, when you say it feels "jerky" while reeling in with the drag tightened do you have any tension on the spool of is it free to rotate? If the spool is free to rotate you may have an issue with the correct spacing, missing or incorrect orientation of some parts. Check to make sure you have all of the washers/spacers installed correctly on the driveshaft.
> 
> John


I got the reel from my brother. It did have the problem before I took it apart. Part of why I took it apart was to figure out why it was doing what it is doing. I did notice that the spool isn't spinning more than a few seconds in freespool. I guess there could be some sort of obstruction.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

By the way, I meant to post this in Open Forum. Sorry. Maybe someone can move it?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

also check the lipped metal washer, the order should be from bottom up

washer
main gear
washer
metal
washer
lipped metal (should be in the gear slots)
washer
metal (domed one)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

CrawFish said:


> also check the lipped metal washer, the order should be from bottom up
> 
> washer
> main gear
> ...


yep, I checked that against the schematic last night. They are in that order, and its in the gear slots.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

kingfisherman23 said:


> It sounds like something is catching the spool or the gear train. Pull the right sideplate and spool assembly off and try reeling without the frame or left plate. If the 'catching' still happens, remove the spool and see if that makes it go away. Basically, eliminate possibilities until you find out where the catch is happening.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, did you remove the black sleeve fitted over the left side of the spool?
> 
> Evan


No, I left the black sleeve in. I was wondering what it does, but I left it.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The black sleeve is part of the AB system. It is a centrifugal brake plate of sorts. I doubt it is causing your problem. You can remove it by making two cuts into the sleeve on opposite sides with a dremel. Then simply squeeze the top edge and it should pop right off.

I'm sticking with elimination of factors. Once we know where the catch is coming from, we can figure out how to fix it.The thing that's really tripping me up is the fact that the reel works without an issue at medium-low drag pressure.

So remove the right plate and spool assembly. If the problem persists, remove just the spool. Then remove the spindle. Then the pinion gear. Then the shaft as a whole.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> The thing that's really tripping me up is the fact that the reel works without an issue at medium-low drag pressure.


That is why I was thinking it could be something with the spacing in the drive shaft. As the drag is tightened it is possible that a spacer/washer is missing or one of the drag spring washers is flattened and the "jerking" could actually be the star drag itself rubbing on the sleeve it goes through on the sideplate or something rubbing on the inside of that same sleeve.

Husky, are you putting tension on the spool to get the "jerky" felling or are you allowing the spool to rotate freely as you turn the handle.

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

jlentz said:


> That is why I was thinking it could be something with the spacing in the drive shaft. As the drag is tightened it is possible that a spacer/washer is missing or one of the drag spring washers is flattened and the "jerking" could actually be the star drag itself rubbing on the sleeve it goes through on the sideplate or something rubbing on the inside of that same sleeve.
> 
> Husky, are you putting tension on the spool to get the "jerky" felling or are you allowing the spool to rotate freely as you turn the handle.
> 
> John


Not putting tension on the spool when I get the jerky feeling....the washers that go on before the handle (after the sideplate goes back on) are meant to go in with the higher part pointing up toward the handle, correct? Not sure that made sense...the two washers are curved slightly. I want the flat surface facing up to the handle so it can get flattened as I tighten the star drag, correct?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

The two curved washers should go underneath the star drag, Directly on the antireverse bearing sleeve and I believe should be flat side up. Try them both the flat side up. If you are still getting the problem try them so each is set up opposite of the other like () or )(. This will give you a little more clearance but will make the minimum drag setting higher and the overall drag lower. 

John


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

pictures were a good idea. So I have them like )){ with { being the handle. If I can't find anything else, I'll try (){


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

jlentz said:


> That is why I was thinking it could be something with the spacing in the drive shaft. As the drag is tightened it is possible that a spacer/washer is missing or one of the drag spring washers is flattened and the "jerking" could actually be the star drag itself rubbing on the sleeve it goes through on the sideplate or something rubbing on the inside of that same sleeve.


A very good point, John. A dinged section of the star drag could very well create the rub. My question then would be, is the rub at a specific part of the handle rotation or is it more of a constant thing while you're reeling?

Also, it should be more like ))X]{ Where the X is the star drag and the ] is the handle spacer spring.

Evan


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had that issue with an Ambassadeur before, but for the life of me I can't remember exactly what caused it. I want to say it was a matter of the centrifugal brakes getting caught on the end of their shaft, which caused them to bind against the cylinder when the spool was engaged. The 'jerky' feeling was the pinion gear engaging and disengaging the spool, as the spool did not fully seat on the right side and the pinion would only barely engage at best.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

right, I had a senior moment - even though I'm not senior! Yes, it is ))X}{. Sounds like that is correct. I will look at the star drag when I get home. The problem appears to occur once every turn of the spool. 



kingfisherman23 said:


> A very good point, John. A dinged section of the star drag could very well create the rub. My question then would be, is the rub at a specific part of the handle rotation or is it more of a constant thing while you're reeling?
> 
> Also, it should be more like ))X]{ Where the X is the star drag and the ] is the handle spacer spring.
> 
> Evan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I've had that issue with an Ambassadeur before, but for the life of me I can't remember exactly what caused it. I want to say it was a matter of the centrifugal brakes getting caught on the end of their shaft, which caused them to bind against the cylinder when the spool was engaged. The 'jerky' feeling was the pinion gear engaging and disengaging the spool, as the spool did not fully seat on the right side and the pinion would only barely engage at best.


I had that exact problem with a 6500C3 last night. I figured that out though. Had to use some pliers to get the brakes back on the shaft.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Husky, the two spring washers do not go next to the handle. They should be underneath the star drag. Only the one thinner hande spring washer should be between the stardrag and the handle. Like this diagram from Evans post.

))X]{ Where the X is the star drag and the ] is the handle spacer spring.

John


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

So it's once every turn of the _spool_, not every turn of the _handle_? Very interesting.

Try this: Pull the spindle out of the reel and roll it on a flat surface. If the tip wobbles, you need a new spindle. If not, we'll see about the next possibility.

Evan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

ok, you can tell you are dealing with an amateur...it's every turn of the handle.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmmm. Then that scraps the spindle warping. I think the star drag is sounding most likely. How does the spool spin when you cast it? Is there a rub then?

I'm going to assume you're committed to fixing this one yourself?

Evan


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I haven't tried casting it. Will try and report back. Webelo's are working on engineering, maybe I'll rip it apart again with them this time and see if I domehow fix the issue.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's the spool. It was fine when I gave the reel to my brother. He claims he only used it once...
I swapped the spool for the one from my c3 and it is smooth as butter. I put the ab spool in the c3 and it has the problem. So I need a new spool.
What's the best way to get a new abu spool? Also, it seems the lip of the spool is slightly out of round. If I just use it long enough, when it work its way back into shape? I realize it won't cast as far in the meantime and won't reel in quite as smoothly...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

If the spool is no longer fitting properly inside the frame, it probably needs to be discarded. If you can figure out where it is rubbing you could probably sand it down and have it work, but I'd just toss it. Keep all the parts and bearings but toss the spool and get a new one off eBay. They run $10-$20 shipped. You could also get a spool from Mike's Reel Repair.

Evan


----------

